# Meet Annie



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sooo cute! Thanks so much for the picture!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a cutie......


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Well Annie is just precious! What a little angel she is. I hope she and your mom have a wonderful long life together!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Little Annie is just adorable!! I've always thought that the boxers are adorable looking... just a little too much energy for me lol!!

Btw... I'm soo sorry that your mom lost her prior boxer in such a bad way. I hope he/she wasn't very young.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

This is maximum cuteness.Boxers are great dogs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How precious! Please tell your Mom how sorry I am for her loss...


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Awwww, how cute is that! I was considering a boxer, but not sure yet. I just love the one on Cesar's site, named coach that I first seen. 

Love your little one, he's a cutie for sure. Congratulations on your new puppy.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Little Annie is just adorable!! I've always thought that the boxers are adorable looking... just a little too much energy for me lol!!
> 
> Btw... I'm soo sorry that your mom lost her prior boxer in such a bad way. I hope he/she wasn't very young.


 
Molly was only six with no prior medical problems. The illness and death was very sudden and devastating. She got sick on New Year's Day and died on the 3rd. Mom fed Molly a wide variety of food because she was very picky. Some of the food was the recalled brands. This all happened before the contamination was well known but I still think this was the cause of death, even though the vet will not confirm or deny the possibility. I cannot see that it would be any other reason. But at least Mom is now moving on by getting Annie. It took her a while to get over Molly but she will never, of course, forget her.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear about your mother's loss of her beloved Boxer but I do hope she'll find a whole new world of adventures with her beautiful new pup. I too love Boxers! Stunning lil girl!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Annie is one adorable little girl. What a cutie pie. I am so sorry for your moms loss. I hope Annie helps her feel a little better. That face sure would melt my heart. Thanks for sharing. My grandmother always had boxers.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful puppy...I'm so sorry to hear about the other puppy, that is just awful.


----------

